# No longer MIA



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry I’ve been MIA for the last few weeks. So here’s what happened.

As you probably know, I went to Southern California to visit a friend. When I got on the plane to return to New Mexico, I found that the plane I had boarded was actually on its way to Tahiti which I thought sounded like a lot of fun. I introduced myself to most of the other passengers and they seemed like a really fun group, so we decided that I could hang out with them. We had a lot of fun drinking wine and other exotic local beverages and walking on the beach. We were really having fun partying UNTIL the local police thought we were being a little too rowdy and they arrested us and put us in jail.

After a night in jail and sobering up, the police released us but told us that we would need to board the plane to leave the country. Instead of returning to the U.S., the group decided to visit Fiji. 

Once in Fiji, I had an out of body experience and decided that I needed to explore the universe. That took another week or so.

After leaving Fiji and finally getting back to New Mexico, the girls (Lacie, Tilly and Secret) and I decided to go into the desert to look at the stars. We took a lounge chair (you know I couldn’t sit on the ground) and lite a fire. Then we heard coyotes howling and owls hooting and snakes hissing, and we thought we saw ghosts of our forefathers. Of course the girls and I got really scared and jumped into the car and drove home.

We were all so tired from our explorations that we took a lot of Lacie’s Tranquility Blend and snuggled in bed for a week eating nothing but Baskin and Robbins’ Pralines and Cream Ice Cream. After a week we finally had to get up so that I could get dressed and go to the grocery store.

As long as I was up and dressed, I decided I might as well go back to work, and so here I am – back at the office and back on SM.

*That’s my story and I’m stickin’ to it!!!*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! On this freezing cold day that really made me laugh out loud! I kinda thought you were a rebel, but now we know! Welcome back!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol, sounds fabulous, Lynn!! Glad to have you back amongst us common folk.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: On this cold, snowy, day where I'm stuck inside, your adventures took me on a little fantasy ride! I've always admired those of you who are so imaginative. Glad to see you back in action.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

When does the movie come out??:HistericalSmiley: Seriously, glad you have enjoyed your trips and made it back home safe...you have been missed here on SM...:wub: So nice to have you and your girls back...:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wlhat a vacation! I just love you, you totally crack me up!!! I even read it out loud to my husband...glad to see you back


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee I thought that was your picture at the post office!
Glad you have fun!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We sure were missing seeing you here. Glad you had fun whatever you did. And glad you made it back.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Why don't I ever get on a plane like that??? rayer::HistericalSmiley: I'm dreaming of some warm Tahitian weather myself. There's some drool on some Travel and Leisure Magazines from me. 
Glad you're back here on SM. We'll give you a warm (Tahitian) welcome. :chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad that you are no longer MIA! Welcome back Lynn


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now I bet you want to know what I was REALLY doing. LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG Lynn. I posted in one of the "I miss Lynn" threads that maybe you were just not participating because the forum had become so boring. Even at the time I wrote that, I realized that, in fact, the reason the forum was in the doldrums was because of your absence. 

YaY...Lynn is back and the forum is fun again.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Elaborate story much more fun than I've been in the hospital.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome back Lynn!! Boy you had me fooled!( wink wink) it sounds like you had a great tine! LOL!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Funny, that is exactly what we thought you were up to! :thumbsup:

Happy you are back! :aktion033:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok Lynn, so what is the "real" story??? I laughed so hard that I almost fell off of my chair!!! Baskin Robbins IC sounded pretty good to me though and also your adventures in Tahiti and the other place that you ended up in.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great vacation! I wish I had a vacation like that! Welcome Back!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, you forgot to tell everyone that Michelle was the pilot of your plane! She swore you to secrecy & made up all that stuff about being in the hospital to cover her tracks. She doesn't drink (except for hot chocolate) and was the "designated driver." You rascal, you broke the code and now we all know where you both were! :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I cannot tell if she is joking or serious…..I will assume she is a creative writer and look for her book, fiction book that is….i think it will be fiction….still undecided.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Lynn, I don't want to know where you've really been, just want to know if I can come with you next time you get on a plane:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad you are back...
Next time, 
Can we come???


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Great story. You should be a writer -- you had me going.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

OMG...I can come out of Lynn Withdrawals cause you're back. I can't decide if I should be po'd that you worried the crap out of us or that you didn't take all of us to Tahiti. Very happy to hear from you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Look here Lady...you know that you are not allowed to do beach trips without me! lol  . Love you and happy to have you home.:wub: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZzEzDkeHzI[/ame]


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking forward to the vacation pictures! :thumbsup:
So glad you are back, Lynn!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well geez, you were suppose to keep all that excitement a "Secret" welcome back Lynn!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone else been checking this post all day for an update. Lynn, I have booked my flight to NM and when I get there, I am going to slap you silly for teasing us so much. You won't mind being a little silly, will you? Ummmm maybe I should rethink this...give me a couple of hours.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

welcome back!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good for you! A little time away from the daily computer is good for everyone!! So, can I come with you next time? :innocent:


----------

